# Hidden Gems (Rock, Jazz, or Electronic)



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Name some albums that are not very popular that you discovered are great. Here is my list. 
Aphrodite's Child - Best of. Yeah he wasn't a hidden gem in the 60's but has been forgotten over time. 
Axe - Offering. One of the better 80's rock bands. Yeah I know 80's gets a bad wrap but I enjoy some of it. Especially when I driink. 
The Bee Gees - Odessa. This is before their disco era. It is like the response to Sgt Pepper. Great cd from front to end. 
Koyaanisqatsy - From the Yearning to Burst the Perpetual Circle. Greatest underground album ever. Very hard to find now. Too bad this instrumental progressive rock band didn't know how to promote themselves. Very classical influenced btw. Notably Debussy. 
35007 - Liquid. Another instrumental progressive rock band.
Ashra - New Age of Earth. Electronic sound with rock influences. Similar to Tangerine Dream.
Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security. A very melodic shredder. Too bad shredders get bad names. This is one of the few I really like. Also he plays piano and has Chopin pieces in many of his cd's.
Vinnie Moore - Time Odyssey


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer Jazz and Blues, Swing, Soul, Reggae, R&R and 50-70s country, also Greek and Spanish folk music. Sinatra, Crosby, Tom Jones, Nancy Wilson, Kelly Smith, Eva Cassidy are most of what I hear outside classic. Rock annoys me for its enhanced electric guitars and its tendency of mad singing toward metal! ... and current pop is just there to fill your time and amuse you, I'm completely neutral towards it, sometimes I listen to them, but if I can access better stuff, I prefer other genres to pop.

I like Nancy Sinatra's Style, Does anyone know which genre she has been singing?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding
My favorite electronic album ever. Should be a beyond legendary album, but the truth is that it is quite obscure.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding
> My favorite electronic album ever. Should be a beyond legendary album, but the truth is that it is quite obscure.


Since every track of this glorious masterpiece from 1981 is on youtube, here it is:

track 1: 



track 2: 



track 3: 



track 4: 



track 5: 



track 6:


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The Red Crayola - The Parable of Arable Land (1967)
The Residents - Meet the Residents (1973)
15-60-75 - Jimmy Bell's Still in Town (1976)


----------

